

Review my one-night project: I Made the TSA Feel My Resistance - karzeem
http://imadethetsafeelmyresistance.com/

======
FrancescoRizzi
+1 for the principle +1 for the latex glove logo: make the reader feel
unconfortable (ok... _most_ readers anyway) -1 for not having much substance
past point 3 -1 for selling T-shirts: it's perception, but it sure makes one
wonder if this is just a quick way to make a buck taking advantage of an
actually serious issue +1 for making a quick buck by taking advantage of a
serious issue

ok, you're in the positive.. for now.

------
symkat
If you're going for just a meme site it's fairly awesome. Simple, pretty, gets
the point across.

If you're trying to actively promote a stand against those machines, more
information would be a great addition. An about page that goes over what's
happening, and a section that links to other places talking about it. Perhaps
adding the ability for people to share their experiences directly on the page
instead of just tweeting.

It's cute and pretty, but I think it lacks substance.

~~~
karzeem
Thanks. The main goal is just to keep people from feeling like they're alone
when they opt out, and to encourage more opting out.

You're right that it's a little information-deficient. Some of that was on
purpose, but I just added an "about" blurb to help clear things up.

~~~
bdurette
In that case, you need a counter of the people who opt out -- not a counter of
the people who tweet about your site.

------
cowboyhero
Four stars for that latex-gloved logo. =D

------
shubber
And who doesn't like a dick joke about the feds? That's the point here, right
- it's just a dick joke?

